# Can't Think Of A More Touching Way To Memorialize My Two GSD's I Just Lost....



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I am bawling my eyes out. 

Many of you know I lost my 7-yr. old female in April to rare circumstances. I got my blue baby GSD Kaiya on June 15th to help ease the pain. 2.5 days later, I lost my 'Once In A Lifetime' male, 9-yr. old Titan unexpecctedly to bloat.

I just opened the mail and my vet - who is TRULY an angel on earth - sent a SECOND generous monetary donation in Titan's name to the K-State Pet Tribute at their College of Veterinary Medicine. He did the same thing for Nikka 2 months ago.

I am just blown away...

I also realized how I STILL haven't dealt with my beloved boy's death almost 6 weeks later. When I opened that letter and saw his name on there a HUGE burst of emotion came out of me. I buried Nikka on Tuesday, June 14th, picked up Kaiya on Wednesday the 15th and Titan died on Friday the 17th. It all happened SO fast, was SO unexpected and is SO unfair. It was too much, too soon - and that's why I haven't processed it yet at all - I still just CAN'T.

I've attached a pic of the letter and if you live in the KC area - PLEASE consider using Dr. Teeter at Nall Hills Animal Hospital as your vet. He goes WAY above and beyond the call of duty and truly loves your animals as if they were his own!!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Wow! What a wonderful gesture. You are very blessed to have such a caring vet who cared for Nikka and Titan and will now care for Kaiya. Very awesome.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

That's so nice!! When we had to put our first cat to sleep (after a devastating illness) on Christmas day, our vet sent us flowers and had a paw imprint made up. It's little things like that which help us get through the pain of losing a pet.

I hope you are doing okay, you do need to find time to grieve when you are ready.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I love that. What a great vet - a vet like that makes all the difference. I have a very compassionate vet too. I wonder how she makes it through the day sometimes because she always seems to put a little piece of her heart in our losses.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Hugs for your loss, hugs for the donations in your dogs' names, and hugs for your adorable baby.


----------

